# My Crush Grind peppermill method



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

I've read many sad stories from frustrated woodworkers about the difficulties they are having installing the Crush Grind peppermill mechanisms. The need for Metric boring bits or uncommon sizes of imperial boring bits. Cutting off the locking tabs or eliminating the ribs having to use the exact type or make of epoxy to make sure it will adhere to the plastic parts. 

I have grown quite fond of these CG mechanisms but I had many of the same issues mentioned above. So being the wood nut and non-professional design guy that I am, I have developed a different method to install the plastic parts into my turned wooden mills that doesn't require metric drills, no cutting off tabs or ribs, no epoxy or any of those difficult to use and expensive slot cutters. This is a fool proof method that I use with all my mills now. 

I'm just now completing an AutoCad drawing that shows how I have made this a simpler process. I also am new to this forum and haven't figured out how to post pictures or drawings yet. Please bear with me.

I'd be happy to share drawings if there is anyone interested.


----------



## wattoclone (Sep 23, 2010)

I am very interested in your new method. Made one crushgrind and had a lot of trouble, ended up gluing it in.


----------



## Brian(J) (Feb 22, 2016)

FordBlueChevyRed said:


> I've read many sad stories from frustrated woodworkers about the difficulties they are having installing the Crush Grind peppermill mechanisms. The need for Metric boring bits or uncommon sizes of imperial boring bits. Cutting off the locking tabs or eliminating the ribs having to use the exact type or make of epoxy to make sure it will adhere to the plastic parts.
> 
> I have grown quite fond of these CG mechanisms but I had many of the same issues mentioned above. So being the wood nut and non-professional design guy that I am, I have developed a different method to install the plastic parts into my turned wooden mills that doesn't require metric drills, no cutting off tabs or ribs, no epoxy or any of those difficult to use and expensive slot cutters. This is a fool proof method that I use with all my mills now.
> 
> ...


If you send me the DWG or DFX I'll convert to pdf and repost it here.


----------



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

wattoclone said:


> I am very interested in your new method. Made one crushgrind and had a lot of trouble, ended up gluing it in.


wattoclone.. please see message sent to you today.


----------



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

Brian(J) said:


> If you send me the DWG or DFX I'll convert to pdf and repost it here.


Brian(J), I am away from home for the next week/week and a half. When I return I will finalize my drawing an get it to you. I think my version of AutoCad may be able to save as a PDF and if so you'll be off the hook. Thanks for the offer to help.


----------



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

Here are my AutoCad drawings showing the base and top of the peppermill and how I install the CrushGrind mechanism in them using the added rings. The rings have been slotted with a three cornered file or in my case I use my jig saw. The slots correspond to the six ribs on the Crushgrind mechanism parts. Once I have the drawings dimensioned I will include them here.


----------



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

New Cad drawings of my Crush Grind assembly method. Dimensioned details next.


----------



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

Here is my dimensioned drawing in PDF format. This shows my solution to easily install the CrushGrind mechanisms into a turned pepper or salt mill. Simply bore holes, turn two small wooden rings that will slip fit into the bored holes. Make 6 relief slots in each ring to make room for the ribs on the grinder. Then fit each ring over the respective plastic parts and once you've verified that everything is fitting properly all that remains is to slide the ring/mechanisms into their new home making sure that they seat properly
Remove parts, add a little of your favorite wood glue to the bored holes slide in your assembly and wait for the glue to set.


----------



## FordBlueChevyRed (Jul 16, 2016)

Better copies


----------

